
6 Reasons Why Tesla Beats Better Place in Every Aspect of Battery Swapping - angelohuang
http://insideevs.com/forbes-presents-6-reasons-why-tesla-beats-better-place-in-every-aspect-of-battery-swapping/
======
salem
Tesla would also be in a great position to sell grid storage to utilities
using batteries that are awaiting swapping, and to re-purpose (not recycle)
Tesla batteries for grid storage.

